# Interesting MAX on ebay



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

290387475998

Flat seatstays like my 1993 that attach to the back of the seat tube but has the "aero" kind of MAX forks (w/o fork crown). Perhaps owned by Phil Anderson. In Motorola colors

Serial number C9591


----------

